# Cranberry Relish



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Does anybody have a good recipe for a cranberry orange relish to be canned? Just got a canner for an early Christmas present. Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I was wondering about this very thing. I hope someone has had experience; but if not, I'll give it a shot sometime soon after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Marilyn- I've found recipes that aren't designed to be canned, and one from the Blue Book that isn't what I want. If I don't find one soon I'm just going for it...


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

The first places I look when I want something a little different are the GardenWeb and the Bernardin web sites. Good luck!


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been working on a family cookbook for forever, and this is a family favorite. I've just copied and pasted from my cookbook notes. I have not ever canned this, but there are instructions for canning it below. I saw a similar recipe once, and these were the canning instructions for that recipe. I'm sure it would work here. These are SO good! I'm actually going to can some this year too. 

Spiced Cranberries

8 C whole cranberries, washed and picked over
1 C vinegar
2/3 C water
1 Â½ T ground cinnamon
2/3 T ground cloves
2/3 T ground allspice
6 C sugar

Place the cranberries in a large stockpot. Add vinegar, water, sugar, cinnamon, cloves, and allspice. Cook slowly over low heat for 45 minutes. It will foam up. Stir often, smashing the cranberries with the back of your spoon. Cool and refrigerate. 

If youâd like to can some for later, you must first sterilize your pint or quart jars. Run the jars through the dishwasher or hand wash them in hot soapy water, rinse, and boil them for 10 minutes. Keep the jars hot until ready to use. Simmer the lids for 5 minutes and keep them in the hot water until ready to use. 
Fill a hot-water canner almost half-way with water and bring it to a boil. Have more hot water at the ready to add if necessary. 
Fill clean, hot jars with spiced cranberries to within Â½â of the rim. Wipe any spilled cranberry sauce off of the rim and the jar. Seat the clean, hot lids, and tighten the rings. 
Place the jars in the hot-water canner and be sure they are covered with at least 1â of boiling water. If you are at sea level (up to 1,000â), boil pint jars for 15 minutes and quarts for 20 minutes. If you are above 1,000â, check for proper canning times. 
Remove the jars to cool. You can either sit them on towels or thick newspaper. Allow them to sit out and cool overnight. Do not allow the jars to touch each other. In the morning you can remove the rings. Store for 12-18 months. 

âI must have this with my turkey on Thanksgiving day. Who could ever eat store-bought cranberry jelly after this? I also like to glaze a ham with it at the end of its baking time. Try serving it over cream cheese or baked brie. If using brie, place the 8 oz of the cheese on a baking sheet at 325 degrees for 10-15 minutes. Spoon Â½ C of spiced cranberries over top and sprinkle with some nuts of your choice. Bake an additional 5 minutes. Iâll bet it would be good with some cilantro, lime, and a few jalapeno peppers added in. Although, Iâm afraid to mess this up because it tastes so good. Consider heating some and serving over pound cake and vanilla ice cream. Makes a great Christmas gift. Makes a lot, so share with a friend. Itâs delicious with some tart apples added to it. When giving this as a gift, sprinkle some walnuts over the top or a garnish of orange zest. Might even be good with a bit of fresh rosemary. Might have to try it with summer berries for over a decadent dessert. Perhaps artfully arrange a scoop of spiced cranberries in half a canned pear on a plate for a beautiful Thanksgiving presentation.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Charly- That looks amazing. Any idea on how much it might make?


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Caitedid,

SO sorry, but I don't know how much it makes, but I know it makes a lot. I always share with friends and family. 

If you decide to can some before I do, let me know how much you got


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have the same recipe but you use orange juice instead of water and alot less vinegar.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Charly- Made it tonight, 1/2 recipe yielded 3 pints and a smidge. Will make at least a double batch tomorrow for Friends-giving and canning. Amazingly delicious, added some ginger and orange zest, think the rosemary sounds great too. Thanks again!


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Caitedid,

So glad you liked it. Also, VERY glad to know the yields. Can't wait to make it again. The zest sounds good too.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Charly, I need a clarification.

I'm looking at your spices, and it says "2/3 T cinnamon." Is your "T" for tablespoon? Or for teaspoon? (I usually do a capital T for tablespoon, and a lower case t for teaspoon.)

If it's tablespoon, do you mean two thirds of a tablespoon? Or two to three tablespoons? 

If it helps any, there are three teaspoons in a tablespoon; so if it's two thirds of a tablespoon, then it's two teaspoons.

Just tryin' to get it like you mean it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Charly for the recipe! I'm not going to can any right now but want to try it for Thanksgiving & Christmas. I also think I will use the orange Zest & Ginger like caitedid did.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Charly- I have a triple batch going in the big pot right now to be canned this afternoon. Makes the house smell amazing, plus it goes perfectly with the meat we direct market. Thanks again!


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Horseyrider, It is T = Tablespoon. Thanks for giving the t (teaspoon) equivalents. This is how I received the recipe years ago. 

Glad you folks are enjoying it. I am now craving the taste/smell. Have to get my cranberries and try canning it myself this year.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks so much, Charly! Your cranberry relish is on the agenda for this afternoon.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, perhaps this will be helpful to someone.

I notice you said that this recipe will foam up. I have mine in the pan now and it's not foaming at all. I'm wondering if it's the sugar.

I found a bunch of years back that if I use cane sugar for jams and jellies, I get almost no foam. Sugar made from beets foams up a lot for me.

It's happened more times than I can count that I've skimmed off a bunch of foam and filled my jars, only to find I can't seal that last one because there's not enough. Yet I look at the bowl full of foam and realize that had I just had a few more tablespoons I could've gotten it done. 

You might try using cane sugar for your sweetener instead of beet sugar. It's a lot less skimming and a lot more in the jar.

BTW, this cranberry relish smells like heaven.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

NCHFP has the approved one for canning Cranberry-Orange: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/cranberry_orange_chutney.html if you are still looking.

Many other recipes found on the web aren't acidic enough for safe canning.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahhh, my favorite cold, sunny September day is crawling around in the muskegs gathering wild Alaska cranberries. These berries explode with flavor but I bet your domestic berries would be good in my favorite receipes too.

Here's a good one to can that's great on hotdogs & hamburgers:

*CRANILI*

2 large reen peppers
3 medium onions
2 cups fresh crangerries
2 teaspoons salt
1 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup sugar

Put peppers, onions & berries through a course food chopper. Add remaining ingredients, simmer 20-30 minutes and pack in steril canning jars. Easy peasy and so delicious!

Okay, here's my very favorite cranberry receips:

*CRANBERRY CATSUP*

1 pound cranberries
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 cup water
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp. cloves, ginger, paprika & salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons butter

Boil the berries in the vinegar & water until they are soft & put through a sieve. Add everything else 'cept the butter & simmer 5 minutes or so. Stir in the butter, pour into steril jars and waterbath for 5-10 minutes.
This makes a great ham glaze, is great with anything you'd ever put tomato catsup on. My favorite snack is a ritz, cream cheese, a hunk of smoked salmon with cranberry catsup drizzled over the top. Amazing flavors!


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Horsyrider- Think I got almost as many compliments on how good the house smelled as I did on the relish itself. Will have to try it with cane sugar instead and see how it turns out. Did foam some with the beet sugar, but it stirred back down by the time it was thick enough for what I wanted. Absolutely amazing on the duck and pork loin we had for Friends-giving last night.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Caitedid, the flavor sure matched the smell. I can so see that with a pork roast! I'm so looking forward to having that on the table on Thursday.

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your recipe with us!


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

sounds wonderful but what type of vinegar? I want to make this.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Charly,
Thanks for the recipe, Caitedid, thanks for processing and letting us know how it went. I'm looking forward to trying this new recipe, but if anyone wants to try the one my DDS makes:

1 lb cranberries (takes more than 1 bag)
2 cups sugar
zest from 1 orange
juice from that orange plus whatever bottled juice you need to equal 1/2 cup
1/2 cup cranberry juice
1 cup dried cherries

Combine everything but cherries, bring to a boil on med heat and cook for approx 10 mins until berries have popped. Add cherries, remove from heat. I have not yet tried to can this, but did try a batch today substituting raw honey for the sugar. It tasted almost fragrant! Honey was sweeter than the sugar, think I will reduce the next time I make it. 

Grammascabin,
I am very jealous. Those berries are gorgeous!


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Tin- I used white the first time and apple cider vinegar the second. Not sure it made any difference, all I could really taste either way was the cranberries and spices. Also, my yield figures were off. A half batch made 3 half-pint jars, a triple batch made 10 pints plus a big bowl for dinner. It makes a huge difference how long you cook it for, the first batch was thicker than I wanted when it cooled. Forgot how much it would set up when all that sugar cooled back off. Going to make more again soon when berries go back on sale, already down 4 pints of it plus the big bowl from dinner.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

I doubled the recipe and got exactly 10 pints. I think you are right Caitedid, in the length of time, how much they cook down, and how much yield you get. Either way, I've never had a bad batch. Always delicious. I used apple juice instead of water this time and didn't notice any difference from when I use just water too.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Making this today for the third year in a row. Friendsgiving is next week and people have been asking if I'm making sauce. Will make at least a double batch today, then more later after the sales. Caite


----------

